# GenieGo Help - "Searching"



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Have a GenieGo 1, been using for over 2 years without problems.
Suddenly it's stuck on "Searching for GenieGo"
I have made no changes to my router, modem, network, or wiring.

Directv DECA is appears to be working, as I have internet on my HR24

Reset modem, router, GenieGo, DECA, and still it stays on searching.
I've done the 5 second, and 30 second reset on the GenieGo


Any recommendations? Can the thing just break or is the any other thing I can try?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

What color are the lights on the GenieGo?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I think you need to hold the reset button for 2 minutes for a reset to factory defaults. That will wipe out any program data you have on the GenieGo.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Haven't tried holding reset for 2 minutes, I'll do that next

The blue lights come on during the reboot but when it's done one of them looks kind of like a white-ish color. (Not red or Amber)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

StangGT909 said:


> Haven't tried holding reset for 2 minutes, I'll do that next
> 
> The blue lights come on during the reboot but when it's done one of them looks kind of like a white-ish color. (Not red or Amber)


White's not a good color - I think it means no connection to the servers.

Can you ping it? You may have to look in your router table to find it's IP. I'd also try another network cable or port on the router / switch. I have had connectors / ports go bad - and it could be the port on the GG.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

White usually just comes on when powering up. Don't really know what white means after a reboot.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips
I stepped a away for a few hours, I'll try the reset and check my router when I get back this afternoon
Hope it's not a hardware issue but since the thing doesn't have a lot of configurable settings I don't know what else it would be
I know the preferred setup is to be plugged hard wired to the router, but is there an alternate wiring config that would be worth trying as a test?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

GG1 has to be plugged into the router. And ensure it is the main router, no switches is best.

The 2 min reset is a PIA. Have had to do it.
If you try it, the easiest way to do it is to hold the GG in one hand like you would hold a hamburger.
Kind of funny advice but otherwise your thumb or finger will slip off the red button during the 2 min hold.
Its was good advice to me so passing it on.

If worst case and it is the GG box, if you have the PP plan, it should be replaced. Mine was under the PP.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Did the 2 minute reset, along with a reset of my HR24 and H24.
Checked whole home settings, still working
Tried different network cable / port on router, same result
Going to leave it unplugged over night and see what happens.
I don't have the PP any more... (years of no problems...)


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

No luck after sitting unplugged overnight
After plugging in, it really doesn't think for that long before having the activity light go straight to white. Used a new network cable
Checked router, shows as xx.1.8 IP address, pinged it, received a response

When it boots, the white status light is on, and the 2nd and 3rd lights (activity and network) are blue. Never a red or amber light.
After 5 seconds or so, the blues just shut off and only the white remains

Hmmm. Any other ideas?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd call in and see if you can get a ticket opened with Case Management. They may have some other troubleshooting tricks.

Keep us posted.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry, I hope directv customer service can help.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the exact & I mean exact same problem down to the light colors. Any luck so far?


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Still have not gotten it to work. 
The account holder at my house is moving out, so I didn't call them to try and get a replacement. The genie go is mine, so I'm curious if its dead or if I took it to another friends house and tried it if it would work.
Don't remember, do they have to activate/add it to your account or is it plug in play?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It def would not work at a friends house since it needs to see the receivers that are in the account the GenieGo is registered with. The GenieGo needs to be registered by DIRECTV® to your account before the GenieGo is able to work.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

What do you do if you sell one or buy one on ebay? Can you just call and register/de-register a serial # ?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

StangGT909 said:


> What do you do if you sell one or buy one on ebay? Can you just call and register/de-register a serial # ?


Yes but you have to get to the correct department and it may take a few days.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

